# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Gratis Voeding DVD bij invullen van enquête

## SGN

Een stagiaire heeft uw hulp nodig!

Door het invullen van zijn enquête, kan de stichting gerichter mensen gaan benaderen die baat hebben bij gezondheid dvd cursussen. 
Bij het volledig invullen van de enquête krijgt u GRATIS toegang tot de online DVD cursus van Stichting Gezondheid. Daarnaast maakt u kans op een wensbon t.w.v. 79 eu!

De enquête kunt u nu invullen door op de volgende link te klikken:
http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=397759


Alvast bedankt!

----------

